# OMG ADMIN you are sooo in trouble



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

wheres the angel smiley????????????????/ theres the evil smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but not angel ------__--- i demand this be rectified right now! =p (pretty please with banana and marshallow AND chocolate saurce on the top!)


----------



## fischju (Jun 12, 2008)

You could only use it in an ironic way, so not much of a loss


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

I would add something gory/violent to the smiley, but this computer unfortunately doesn't have Photoshop.

No angel smiley is needed.


----------



## tomqman (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## xJonny (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Upperleft (Jun 12, 2008)

Testing my super special awesome pixelating skills ..yay!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

I vote for angel smiley.


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 13, 2008)

Upperleft wins! That is adorable


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 13, 2008)

Because evil is the new angel.


----------



## Urza (Jun 13, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> You could only use it in an ironic way, so not much of a loss


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 14, 2008)

Because an angel smiley would be much harder to make.  I guess we could just add a halo to a regular smiley to keep things simpler.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 14, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Because an angel smiley would be much harder to make.  I guess we could just add a halo to a regular smiley to keep things simpler.


Obviously you didn't even look at the rst of the thread where three people posted perfectly good angel smilies.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Upperleft rules


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

>


I support this suggestion and I vote for this one in particular to be used.


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 27, 2008)

i do


----------



## Orc (Jun 27, 2008)

Upperleft said:
			
		

> i do


Okay, I don't support it anymore.


----------



## xJonny (Jun 27, 2008)

What about mine? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nah just joking - although we don't really need an angel smiley.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 28, 2008)

We also have to have a ninja eating cheesecake. 
I vote for angel emoticons.


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2008)

If not angel, then an innocent "don't know a thing, it was like that when I got there" smiley at least.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 1, 2008)

Why not this??


----------



## Little (Jun 12, 2008)

wheres the angel smiley????????????????/ theres the evil smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but not angel ------__--- i demand this be rectified right now! =p (pretty please with banana and marshallow AND chocolate saurce on the top!)


----------



## golden (Jul 3, 2008)

I really love tomqman's smiley as well as Upperleft's. They are both great. I vote for both of them. Let's have GBATemp be the site with the most smiley selection on the entire web!!!


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 3, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Let's have GBATemp be the site with the most smiley selection on the entire web!!!



then you'll spend 30 minutes when choosing a smiley


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 3, 2008)

and it will slow the server down a bit!!


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 3, 2008)

Why would you need an angel smiley anyway? I think it's just for fun.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 4, 2008)

they are so


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 4, 2008)

Does it matter anymore?

Little is gone,and well she is gone.


----------



## JPH (Jul 4, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Does it matter anymore?
> 
> Little is gone,and well she is gone.


Whether the person suggesting the idea is present or not...really doesn't matter


----------

